# Gabriel Azevedo / gabrielavacado / cyberstalin / voidsuicide



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 18, 2016)

Special thanks to Nora Reed who helped me discover this person.






Twitter: https://twitter.com/gabrielavocado
Archive from 1 month ago: https://archive.md/wYO3s
Archive (current): https://archive.md/xDpm5
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/cyberstalin/ (https://archive.md/JY6eG)
Tumblr: http://cyberstalin.tumblr.com/
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/cyberstalin/
Ask.fm: http://ask.fm/CYBERSTALIN
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/cyberstalin (https://archive.md/OABBA)
Blogspot: https://archive.md/zGCnw (Found the name Gabriel Azevedo)

She's a Brazillian "black communist librarianship student" who claimed to have BPD and autism. She is also an agender who mysteriously uses the pronouns he/him, a rare FtM trannycow. ADF would be proud.

Choice tweets to get started:





Drama with Nora Reed, which led me to making this thread:
https://archive.md/SJPI7




https://archive.md/VgmCu




More selfies:


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jun 18, 2016)

A Latinx communist FtM? Sounds like we found phil's mirror double? We shall have to thank our botmaster overlord Nora Reed for this.


----------



## Null (Jun 18, 2016)

I wanna tweet her "ayy waddup gurl" but she's blocked me already


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jun 18, 2016)

Null said:


> I wanna tweet her "ayy waddup gurl" but she's blocked me already


----------



## Tranquil Beetle (Jun 18, 2016)

Null said:


> I wanna tweet her "ayy waddup gurl" but she's blocked me already


Life is suffering.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jun 18, 2016)

So black. 

I was trying to go through her tweets earlier, but there's 84k and they're all salt.


----------



## on a serious note (Jun 18, 2016)

Oh, I know this person from Twitter a few years ago. They used to be called "CyberStalin". She had a huge meltdown when the Weird Twitter people made fun of her for...well, being an insane Stalinist Twitter person

I'm surprised she's back.

Well, not really surprised I guess.

I had some very funny tweets and pictures from her saved, but sadly they were on my iPad which is now shattered into a million pieces.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jun 18, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> So black.
> 
> I was trying to go through her tweets earlier, but there's 84k and they're all salt.


I tried as well, but all I could see was


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 18, 2016)

Ah yes, her facebook handle is cyberstalin. Also her tumblr. and instagram. and ask.fm.

Tumblr: http://cyberstalin.tumblr.com/
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/cyberstalin/
Ask.fm: http://ask.fm/CYBERSTALIN

aand more info:
Her Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/cyberstalin (https://archive.md/OABBA)
Blogspot: https://archive.md/zGCnw (Found the name Gabriel Azevedo)


----------



## DuskEngine (Jun 18, 2016)

>FtM

What a shame.



on a serious note said:


> Oh, I know this person from Twitter a few years ago. They used to be called "CyberStalin". She had a huge meltdown when the Weird Twitter people made fun of her for...well, being an insane Stalinist Twitter person
> 
> I'm surprised she's back.
> 
> ...



Was she involved in the whole 'tankie' drama?


----------



## on a serious note (Jun 18, 2016)

DuskEngine said:


> >FtM
> 
> What a shame.
> 
> ...


Well, back in 2014(?) she was pretty much Ground Zero for insane Stalinist Twitter. After that, I have no clue


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## XH 502 (Jun 18, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


>



BOXXY?!


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jun 18, 2016)

Looks like we have some of her from 2015 under her cyberstalin handle:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/twitter-communists.9337/#post-690199


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jun 18, 2016)

of course the first brazilian cow is a useless comunist teen.
she probably is from a federal or state university,both are free,(paid by us,the working people).
they are gigantic hives of this kind of people,especially non stem degrees.
you can always count on me to translate any portuguese content.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 18, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> guy


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 18, 2016)

So, to get this straightened out guys...

Randi's a-log is Nora
But Nora has another dipshit a-logging them
And this is that dipshit.

IT KEEPS GETTING WORSE


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 18, 2016)

CatParty said:


>


dammit I know I missed something


----------



## Hanamura (Jun 18, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> So, to get this straightened out guys...
> 
> Randi's a-log is Nora
> But Nora has another dipshit a-logging them
> ...


Ratkings are the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 18, 2016)

So this is what a tankie is lol


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Jun 18, 2016)

She sure uses the word "nigger" a lot for a white person.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jun 18, 2016)

I hope angry black twitter finds her.

Or she might just kill herself if she sees someone Kiwifarms tweeted her. At least she was smart enough to go down and not across.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 18, 2016)

Alberto Balsalm said:


> She sure uses the word "nigger" a lot for a white person.



We should hook this dumbass up with Keemstar and Aurini. The "fucking nigger" duo of YouTube.


----------



## Meowthkip (Jun 18, 2016)

Maybe you're an abuser because you seem incapable of communication that doesn't involve blatant guilt-tripping and theatrical self-pity. You're so wrapped up in "OH BOO HOO, MY LIFE IS SO HARD, EVERYBODY HATES ME, I GUESS I SHOULD KILL MYSELF" that you fail to see that it's precisely the reason why nobody likes you very much.

Just a thought.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 18, 2016)

And the twitter is private


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 18, 2016)

CatParty said:


> And the twitter is private


Confirmed, tango down.





Nora Reed is pleased.


----------



## 女鬼 (Jun 18, 2016)

totes black


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Jun 18, 2016)

Alberto Balsalm said:


> She sure uses the word "nigger" a lot for a white person.



She's not even white, she's pardo or mixed race around here, these people are dime a dozen nowadays. I can't see how her ABUSER FRIENDS (smh) can make fun of her for being black. The more I can see is making fun of her for being nordestina.



varvarstvo said:


> totes black
> 
> View attachment 105520



LMAO, Of course she could manage to live in the US. Most Brazilians can only hope to go there on a shopping trip nowadays, to immigrate takes lots of factors.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Jun 18, 2016)

Dork Of Ages said:


> She's not even white, she's pardo or mixed race around here, these people are dime a dozen nowadays. I can't see how her ABUSER FRIENDS (smh) can make fun of her for being black. The more I can see is making fun of her for being nordestina.


Even for a mixed race person, she seems kinda pale. Out of the things an American might peg her as at first glance (white, Latina, mixed...), "black" seems like one of the last conclusions someone would come to, unless she exclusively talked to people who have absolutely no idea what a black person looks like. So I guess her story's bullshit in both countries.

...Does this make her a _transracial _tranny communist? Transafricanx?


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Jun 18, 2016)

So a "black" communist librarian man/woman who endlessly talks about her suicide attempts.

I don't really know anyone who talks about their self harming suicide attempts without _enormous_ feelings of embarrassment and guilt.

Instead we get this tard listing the days ADK style.

Can we get our own counter going on here for them mentioning their suicide attempts or attempted suicides?


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 18, 2016)

Alberto Balsalm said:


> ...Does this make her a _transracial _tranny communist? Transafricanx?


The term you're looking for is _transnigger_.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 18, 2016)

The moment I saw the first photo of this person, I thought "FTM trender". She's like Nora and Riley with a dash of Kayla.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 18, 2016)

Let's play a game. Who's a bigger harassment machine: this one or Nora Reed?


----------



## Emmet (Jun 18, 2016)

I...okay. 

That's a lot of rage.


----------



## ASU (Jun 18, 2016)

Emmet said:


> I...okay.
> 
> That's a lot of rage.


White people are totes responsible for it. Because proletariat, racial awareness, safe space, neo-reactonaries. Man.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jun 18, 2016)

Are we sure she's actually Brazilian and not just a Portagee?


----------



## Emmet (Jun 18, 2016)

ASU said:


> White people are totes responsible for it. Because proletariat, racial awareness, safe space, neo-reactonaries. Man.



Whatever makes her sleep at night. Gotta blame  your problems on everyone but yourself.


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Jun 19, 2016)

Colony in charge of producing healthy adults
@Dork Of Ages @Dr. Mario @AN/ALR-56


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jun 19, 2016)

varvarstvo said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpg.105520/


>here in rio
Aw, hell no.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jun 19, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fscontent-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.net%2Fv%2Ft1.0-9%2F11075137_1420949841552062_2385563246854306695_n.jpg%3Foh%3De50d6fa717c5a04763db32ee2a6c521c%26oe%3D57D042D1&hash=6dd6d1c684aae3981d84a5170f598666


Is this what ADF thinks he looks like? Needs more tattoos and shaved head but still.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 20, 2016)

Tango down.






You did it, Nora!


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jun 20, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> Tango down.
> 
> View attachment 106103
> 
> ...


Didn't take much pushing to scare that one into hiding..that's pretty lame tbh.


----------



## CyrusKissFanClub (Jun 20, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> Tango down.
> 
> View attachment 106103
> 
> ...



The vanguard of the proletarian revolution, striking fear in the bourgeoisie.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jun 20, 2016)

CyrusKissFanClub said:


> The vanguard of the proletarian revolution, striking fear in the bourgeoisie.


Brave, brave sir robin, bravely ran away


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jun 20, 2016)

She deleted her Stalin account too when it got observed. I doubt she'll be away for long, if she doesn't finish the job this time.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 20, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> Tango down.
> 
> View attachment 106103
> 
> ...


Nora really is one of our best allies.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 20, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> Nora really is one of our best allies.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks like Gabe isn't going to let Nora win.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 9, 2016)

*whispers into walkie talkie*

Enemy spotted... Do your thing Nora!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 15, 2016)

Over in the Nora thread this guy was mentioned again. Very vaguely as "my stalker" by Nora. They were also mentioned as deleting and undeleting their Twitter.

I think this warrants a bump.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Aug 18, 2016)

So far I don't think I saw any comments on her blog entries, so I am posting this one, since it's not too long and deals with a bit more personal nature. The rest tend to be thinkpieces.

http://cyberstalin.blogspot.com.br/2015/12/marxist-reaffirmations.html (http://archive.md/NjtJW)


Spoiler






> *Marxist reaffirmations*
> _
> Last night, the United Kingdom voted in favor of going to war against Syria, a country ravished by violent, sectarian geopolitical forces well before the supposed civil war began. I will not cover the politics of war, nor will I go into how things got to this point.
> 
> ...






I like her message to her past self. I'm sure all the people in the USSR, Cuba, Laos, Vietnam, China, Albania and Romania lived perfect lifes forever with great quality of life for everyone and death, oppression, persecution, starvation stopped happening forever unlike the big bad capitalist countries. Oh, and I am sure they all democratically chose for communism because they are the People! No authoritarism here, comrade. Keep walking.

Also, I am sure all the courageous people of Syria can feel the deep love that Gabriela shares for them. I am sure Abdul with his fake Syrian passport can feel it too.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 3, 2016)

Okay, I don't think I heard of any of this before on this thread but:






Why is a Marxist wearing a shirt with the names of two U.S Presidents who are literally the antithesis of Marxism and Communism? Someone, explain.


----------



## Hanamura (Dec 3, 2016)

Dork Of Ages said:


> Why is a Marxist wearing a shirt with the names of two U.S Presidents who are literally the antithesis of Marxism and Communism? Someone, explain.


Irony, I suppose?
Alternatively: :autism:


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 3, 2016)

Dork Of Ages said:


> Okay, I don't think I heard of any of this before on this thread but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ironic Nixon shirt or GTFO.


----------



## Frenda (Dec 4, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> Tango down.
> 
> View attachment 106103
> 
> ...



slightly off topic but I swear to god that barrier_trio person follows every fucking tranny on twitter and they are quite literally dumber than a sack of rocks. don't know why I was surprised to see them there, but I know they also had a falling out with Nora back in 2015. (archived)

if you and your followers can make Nora look sane then you probably shouldn't be allowed on the internet period.


----------



## Male Idiot (Dec 22, 2016)

I Just Want to See Attachments said:


> BOXXY?!



BLAXXY.



Hanamura said:


> Irony, I suppose?
> Alternatively: :autism:



Definately :autism:


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 23, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> BLAXXY.
> 
> 
> 
> Definately :autism:



As that one tv ad goes: "why not both?"


----------



## Ambivalenz (May 19, 2017)

Our stalinist avocado was caught in the crossfire of a lone Kiwi sniper in defense of the people of Kekistan. Also cow crossover...




























Spoiler


----------



## Meowthkip (May 19, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> Our stalinist avocado was caught in the crossfire of a lone Kiwi sniper in defense of the people of Kekistan. Also cow crossover...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trans women who mock trans men for disagreeing with them by bringing up their genitals are cunts worthy of mockery and derision.

Seriously, "bussy?"

EDIT: I forgot this fucker was FtM. That just makes it even more loathsome. The self-hate is strong in this one.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 19, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


>



I am and I agree with him. The comic is just Sophie's little soapbox to preach her specific views and cry about how all the people who disagree are automatically horrible people. She has a very narrow worldview.

But of course I'll be dismissed as having "internalized transmisogyny" of something like that just so people like Gabe can feel morally superior by continuing to move goalposts.


----------



## Trombonista (May 19, 2017)

Meowthkip said:


> Trans women who mock trans men for disagreeing with them by bringing up their genitals are cunts worthy of mockery and derision.
> 
> Seriously, "bussy?"
> 
> EDIT: I forgot this fucker was FtM. That just makes it even more loathsome. The self-hate is strong in this one.


I think that insult is proof Avocado isn't really trans.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 1, 2017)

https://medium.com/@RefloodTheFens/on-gabe-9d0362c9a80e

Jake Alley linked this article on Gabe in the middle of googlesnging about him being abusive.


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 2, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> https://medium.com/@RefloodTheFens/on-gabe-9d0362c9a80e
> 
> Jake Alley linked this article on Gabe in the middle of googlesnging about him being abusive.


So basically Gabe is a Twitter bully like Nora Reed.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 2, 2017)

trombonista said:


> So basically Gabe is a Twitter bully like Nora Reed.



And the Norasphere hates him and his followers simply because they're a rival, mirror-image version of the same exact monster.


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 2, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> And the Norasphere hates him and his followers simply because they're a rival, mirror-image version of the same exact monster.



Maybe they'll destroy each other.


----------

